# Hey all you Dads....It is our time NOW! Time to build for Fathers day!!!



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey everyone Fathers Day is coming up. I am telling Ginger for Fathers Day I want some Phssssssssssssssst painting time in the garage on Fathers Day.

These Lolas need to be taken apart and prepped for painting before Fathers day.....See how I am cheating a bit here. Hahahahahahahahahaha Sneaky huh? :devil:










Will post some more pictures of "Operation Fathers Day" as it goes. If anyone else wants to try and get some extra build time like this feel free to post your Fathers Day build picks up here also.

Bob... The more pics the better pics...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Darn, one on the way. Maybe I can be in this club next year.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

You should set up a mini conveyor belt and phssssst'em as they go by or mount the airbrush and set the trigger on a timer...then you could kick back, have a beer and watch the game too!:lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Here we go...gotta start some place and this is it.*



yankee_3b said:


> You should set up a mini conveyor belt and phssssst'em as they go by or mount the airbrush and set the trigger on a timer...then you could kick back, have a beer and watch the game too!:lol:


lol....nice idea yankee. If only it were that easy. :lol: Can see it now a full blown industrial Phssssssst-ing operation....ooooh yeah!



NTxSlotCars said:


> Darn, one on the way. Maybe I can be in this club next year.


You are granted early membership Daddy to be. Honda gets in just because he has Gerbils so, anyone can jump in I guess.

Well I took apart 7 of them just a little bit ago. Yeah that is a Commercial size PineSol bottle. Ginger & our kids gave it to me for Fathers Day last year!!:thumbsup: 










This PineSol jar won't be getting used to strip Phssssst-ed painted bodies untill all the Lolas are stripped.
Then I imagine a few Lolas will be taking a bath in here again.










Off with thier heads.










Now we just wait...walk away and wait...thanks PineSol.

Bob...You don't have to be a Dad Yet Rich...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

well,itll be my third father's day,so mebbe i kin come up with sumthin...maybe a father's day jag courtesy hilltop...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Aaaaaaaaaaaah the process begins....and reapeats and reapeats, etc, etc, etc*



slotnewbie69 said:


> well,itll be my third father's day,so mebbe i kin come up with sumthin...maybe a father's day jag courtesy hilltop...


Yeah newbie that jag body is a looker  Do it!!

Came home from work and Ginger went to a play (Thank God I didn't have to go!) with a couple of her Girly Frieinds. The kids are in the back having a water fight. Moments like this I just say do what every you want but, don't get in trouble. 

Pulled these 7 Lolas out from my PineSol filled pickle jar and scrub-a-dub-dubbed them & gave them a liquid soap bath in the kitchen sink. These stripped very well for less than a 24 hour soak.










With the paint mostly removed these Lola bodies could be painted as is. I said Could........Noooooooooooooooo

Well everyone here pretty much knows that I am kinda picky about my strip jobs and will be doing an ELO (Easy Lift Off) strip, soap and rinse job on these bodies now. 










[size6]Well I just came back to this post and added pictures of the ELO strip jobs.
They are as clean as they are going to get now. Just did a fast scrub and soap rinse...didn't spend a bunch of time getting to this point.
ELO is not like PineSol. It is much more toxic and you don't let it sit on the bodies for more than 10 minuites or so. I put ELO on each body real quick with my brush and then started back with the first one and went down the line of order. 









Also any imperfections need to be taken care of before paint. Mold lines on these are on the top front outer fender area edge & the inner edge of the wheel wells. A little detail time makes all the difference in the finished product. A sharp exacto for the inside fender edges & a fingernail or fine sandpaper takes care of the upper mold line.

There is also that fine front lower spoiler that has been Biff, Boom KaPowed into oblivion on most of these Lola bodies. I am removing some of these as you won't even notice they are gone....Well now you will.

Bob...Time for 7 more to go in the jar...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Bob...rub a dub dub...zilla!!! Hey, I like the that hardtop Lola with the chrome engine, you been working on, too!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I don't think you have enough Lolas.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One for every day of the month, and a spare too!! :lol: (Leap year?)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks slotcarman as I almost forgot leap year...LOL "U" guys crack me up...*



roadrner said:


> I don't think you have enough Lolas.  rr


LOL....yeah I got Lolas but, am short in the wing department temporarely.

All this guy wanted for Christmas was his 2 front teeth.
 <---this guy got more than he asked for.










Have an order in with Bruce for 20 of these Lola Wings. I did make a wing mold (yellow wing was made by me) but, the tips on them usualy get air bubbles and the mounting post don't mold up either. Not goind to make anymore. Just wanted to say I DID IT on a couple of these. 










I did manage to get a couple good enough to use wings from my mold like this yellow one. Also have a few orinal wings but, not many as this is the first thing that comes up missing on these bodies.

I cleaned up this one, filled a couple tiny holes with green squadron putty, hand drilled the post holes, cut some short thermostat wires for wing post and super glued them on....lots of work. My wing order will be here soon I hope...no hurry Bruce as I got plenty of other stuff to do right now to keep me busy till the end of time.

When I see this picture is just makes me think SNOW PLOW for Tomys Chevy pickup or the AFX Fall Guy pickup...










I have 4 Lola bodies ready for paint, 3 more just need some light clean-up, and 10 more bodies in the Pickle Jar!!!! Will need to stay busy to get a bunch of these ready for next Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!

Bob...I see Hooters Wings in the near future...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looking good Bob...rub a dub dub...zilla!!! Hey, I like the that hardtop Lola with the chrome engine, you been working on, too!!! RM


The engine came off of an orange truck from Dollar General...for 75 cents....yeah less than a buck! I am having trouble finding them now and picked up about 6 of them before they changed to a different assortment of crappy boxed diecast...dang nabit!! I wanted more of them.

Bob...always buy in bulk as what you want may disappear...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool starwars lola bob!he was always one of my faves when i was a kid.you do know the resale of in the box starwars stuff though,right??haha just kidding.i'd like to see a greedo lola too!maybe you could mount jabba to a tjet chassis,that would be funny.yeesh i think i got too much sun today..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Came home from work and Ginger went to a play (Thank God I didn't have to go!) with a couple of her Girly Frieinds. The kids are in the back having a water fight. Moments like this I just say do what every you want but, don't get in trouble.


I'm telling.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

awww come on nuther,let the guy have some fun,lol!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*lol*



tjd241 said:


> I'm telling.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*7 bodies painted & need to get more ready for Phsssst-ing*

Well after a day at the park I got to come home and paint up the 7 bodies I had ready. It was a blast and would do it again (I will be soon). 










Talked to BobWoodly today & we figured out a trade. I get more Lola bodies and he is getting some T-Jet stuff. Oooooh boy! BobWoodly is very nice and easy to talk to & would recomend trading with him any time. :thumbsup:

Told him the plans for these 7 bodies and they didn't realy get painted up like I told him they would. Well those paint jobs will get done the next round.

First a German camo paint job came to mind, then an American camo one, then a Red one that is going to get Iron Crossed, the orange one is getting a Rebel Flag & 01 treatment and then the last 3 got hit with white for a base coat and masking idea I have soon as the paint dries. 

So far so good as none of these needed to hit the PineSol jar...Yeah-ba-dab-a-doo!

Bob...I love to paint...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Vlad the Impaler strikes again!!!!  I have to hand it to you Bob! You have the system down for your situation. Paint up during the summer while you have the weather for it, and decal up in the winter when you can't Psssssshhhhht! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I saw a preview of the masking idea, and they will be stellar!!! Best of luck avoiding the pickle jar!!! :wave:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bobzilla, am I losing my mind or did you say you have an orange body that is *NOT* going to be a *HOOTERS* car? :freak:

Who are you and what have you done with the real Zilla? :drunk:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What can can't do?*

How many Lolas are enough? Is anyone else building a Lola now? Got any Custom Lola pics...post them up here!












slotcarman12078 said:


> Vlad the Impaler strikes again!!!!  I have to hand it to you Bob! You have the system down for your situation. Paint up during the summer while you have the weather for it, and decal up in the winter when you can't Psssssshhhhht! :thumbsup:
> 
> I saw a preview of the masking idea, and they will be stellar!!! Best of luck avoiding the pickle jar!!! :wave:


U-Joe,

Yep you are seeing my madness. The crazy thing is I still have a bunch of bodies painted up from last summer still.

Yeah I took a chance on one of those RARE black SHADOW bodies with a yellow base and Metalic Blue. First the SHADOWS & Now the Lolas. Next the WORLD...Buhahahahahahahahahahaahahah.





resinmonger said:


> Bobzilla, am I losing my mind or did you say you have an orange body that is *NOT* going to be a *HOOTERS* car? :freak:
> 
> Who are you and what have you done with the real Zilla? :drunk:


RALMAO

Hey Hut you are cracking me up man...hahahahhaha yeah this orange one isn't getting Hooter-ized. I'm trying something different now. Yankee & Randy keep on doing 2 tone paint jobs that look Primo. Bob...the big HOOTERS fan...zilla is doing a reverse jobby deal-a-mah-bob thingy with these Lolas.

"HOOTERS LOLA" HECK YEAH I am doing a HTERS Lola car (or cars?).

Here is the plan for project Hooters Lola. First I take one of the white painted Lolas on a stick. Then I hold it at an angle so only TAN paint can get on the sides with some masking on the lower rocker panels that will leave white. Then after that dries I can mask off the sides and put stripe masking on the still white top part. Then....wait for it, wait for it, wait, wait....ORANGE!!!!!

After 7 PineSol free bodies I am feeling a little Squirely now. Will see what comes out of this "Painting Lolas 101" Deep Exploritory Phsssst-ing journey.

Bob...Can't can't do anything...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Love it when a package shows up...*

Just want to say thanks to BobWoodly for trading me these Lola bodies...

THANK YOU VERY, VERY MUCH!!

These Babes came in the mail today. Wheeew that was some fast shipping. :woohoo: Just in time for some Fathers Day fun!!










I also recieved 3 Shadows & 3 Porsche bodies that are getting sent to the back of the line for a someday build.

Bob...these are my Fa-lah-nahs...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

gonna be doin up a hilltop jag for my fathers day build,just got my hobby stuff outta storage so the squadron green is ready to go!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Then there was two...*



slotnewbie69 said:


> gonna be doin up a hilltop jag for my fathers day build,just got my hobby stuff outta storage so the squadron green is ready to go!


Great to here that I won't be alone this Fathers Day building & painting slotnewbie69. We will change the world together & make Fathers Day officialy fun build time for all Dads around the world someday.

Have one of those jags in Candy Red and they are slick! Do you have any plans for the Jag or are you just wing-ing it?

Sometimes an idea is already upstairs & other times you just stare down your paint untill one of the little bottles raises his hand and waves you down...:wave:

Bob...the more hobby stuff the beter hobby stuff...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey bob,just got it primered today in between fixing a thrift store guitar amp and flying my mini heli.needed to putty a tiny hole from excessive depth when i drilled the front post.this car will be my learning curve so's i can do even better on the second randy sent me.i was thinking red as i have some,and i am looking in my modest decal collection.that spoiler makes me wanna do a sponsor car,but i lack decals small enough.stock is fine but bling is better,haha!my plan is to finish the car in time so i can set up a track for me and my son who i will have over.proud papa,he had a controller in his hand last weekend when i set up my 1/32 track,and he got it!i took some pics,and will post them,he's not even three,and he was actually feathering the trigger in the turns!took him both hands to hold it though,haha!great idea bob,will post up some pics soon!here is my son micah,catching on about controllers.he did pretty goodfor his first time really using the cars for what they were meant for,and not as push cars.he was running around the track yelling "go!racecar,go!too cute.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great pics man....real nice! Thanks for sharing...*

Micah be nice to your Dad and he will let you play with his toys. LOL

WOW-Zers Newbie69 your kid is just the right age to get Hypnotized into loving cars by racing them. 1/32 scale is great also & had Eldon 1/32 slot cars myself as a kid before getting an ho AFX scaled track. About 4 years ago I had a large 4 lane Eldon 1/32 track set up in our basement that I meticulisly cleaned TONS AND TONS of track. It was fun to race. 

After coming to Hobby Talk and meeting cool ho slot tards like Ed, rr, Doba, Bill Hall, Wes, Joez, CJ, Win43, Coach, Nuther Dave, Gary Fast, Greg Gipe, Pete, Bumpercar88, PD2, NTX, RL, RC, GoodwrenchInTim, my bud John, Uther Joe, Yankee, Russ the Hut, Split, Honda, Tjetjim, Grungerockjeep, partspig, Bruce Gavin, Mike King, MartyBauer31, KiwiDave, 41Willys, FordCowboy, Clause, BobWoodly, Boss, Scott, t-jetracer,Slotnewbie69 and many, many more slot nuts I knew that "ho customs" was just going to be the choice for me. Hobbytalkers are the BEST! :wave: 

I have been stripping these Lolas in PineSol loyaly all week. Hurry home and pull them out of the PineSol jar, throw more in and scrub, scrub, scrub then off to a T-Ball or Softball game. 

So far: Have 7 painted, 23 out of the PineSol jar and cleaned up and 16 (thanks BobWoodly) more in the PineSol jar right now. Just getting ready to start the ELO (Testors Easy Lift Off) final scrub and de-flashing process. Then go over them with a fine tooth comb & ready for Phsssssssssssssssssht-ing!!

This has been an incredible amount of slot car prep this week. Taking all of the parts off and clearing the rear wing holes takes time also. It will be all worth it though when it comes time Fathers Day to paint them up! Have I mentioned I Love to paint? 

Bob...GO RACECAR GO!...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Well after a day at the park I got to come home and paint up the 7 bodies I had ready. It was a blast and would do it again (I will be soon).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, this pic reminds me of a History Channel documentary I saw on the _real_ Dracula.

Also, Mr. BobWoodly is a great guy to trade with. :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Bob...I love to paint...zilla


*Bob has created a new slot car oriented snack food: Lola Pops! They're minty fresh treats that come on a stick! * :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Easy pickings*

In a moment of weakness I squeezed the trigger on an auction with two old Willys. Justified by the fact that they were two colors I lacked, and the repairs were routine. Like many Willys ya find, the front post has been whacked from gasser stance to street stance and they're beat up in general. The extensions were grafted on and forgotten for a while. They are left long and whittled down carefully when fully cured.










Here's the front posts whittled down to size, sanded and reskimmed. Did the back posts too. It's just easier that way because old shrunken holes usually blow up anyway. Rather than risk it and open a can of worms by trying to wind a screw in; I relieve the hole, refill it with good material, wind the screw in and let it cure out. This way, a few quick touches while I have all the crap out anyway; insures a good clean chassis mounting with no disappointments or aggrevation when the time comes



















The excessive playwear wasnt overly deep so we were able to skip 320 and spot sand the bad areas in 600. Then they were feathered off with 1200. After a three stage buff the original Aurora luster has returned. 



















Worthy additions to my willys box. Not bad for a coupla paybay refugees


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Micah be nice to your Dad and he will let you play with his toys. LOL
> 
> WOW-Zers Newbie69 your kid is just the right age to get Hypnotized into loving cars by racing them. 1/32 scale is great also & had Eldon 1/32 slot cars myself as a kid before getting an ho AFX scaled track. About 4 years ago I had a large 4 lane Eldon 1/32 track set up in our basement that I meticulisly cleaned TONS AND TONS of track. It was fun to race.
> 
> ...


hey bob!yeah he's an angel.just a joy to be around,in general.got my first red coats on my dad's day jag,and some details done which need some tweaking.set up a couple outdoor tracks today in the sun,just for fun,pics soon.neil
and russ,love the lolapops!good gag!
bill great score on the willy's!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


>


I like this pair!!! You should be closing in on a full house...Great work as always :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sunday, Sundaay, Sundaaaaaay!!! I'm hoping to get this finished in time for the big event, Father's Day. Still got to finsh out the detail work, add the exhaust pipes, wheelie bar, glass, etc. Hope all you Dad's and Dad's to be, have a great day!!! RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Sunday, Sundaay, Sundaaaaaay!!!


Wow, Randy! We see yet another awesome Hilltop Garage creation. The paint is so smooth you can see one of the guy's reflection in the roof!

_Sunday, Sundaay, Sundaaaaaay!!! _ reminded me of a commercial on WLS Radio (Chicago) back in the day:

*Suuuuunday! **US 30 Dragstrip where the big ones run,* *run,* run...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wowo randy,you have surpassed yourself on that pro mod.looks fricken awesome,man.did you airbrush the paint fade,or rattle it?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's funny Russ. That's where I got it from. I live just south of Nashville, Tennessee. Back in my crusing days, on a rare good clear night, I could pick up WLS AM radio out of Chicago. I guess the stars had to be in alignment,lol. I believe it was around 89 on the dial. I remember the Grand Spalding Dodge and dragstrip commercials also...
A little bit of both newbie. I started out with black, tried to airbrush the red on, got a little too much red on the back area, so I took the spray can and added a little more black. I guess I got lucky. Thanks!!!...RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

This one will put you all on the Time Tunnel:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Fade-meister*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I like this pair!!! You should be closing in on a full house...Great work as always :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Getting pretty close Randy. Black spleedline, and that odd ciggy box watermellony red shade, maybe an unmodified standard green tjet...I keep modifying the green ones ...LOL!

Nice Fade to Black on your recent offering. Very inspiring!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool vid russ!did he find the kidney by the way?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my God Randy!!! You got your groove back, and in a big way too!!!! :woohoo: She's gorgeous!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I might not get anything finished by tomorrow night, but I did manage to get another 5 resins out of the box to squirt. If the kids give me some peace tomorrow, maybe I'll get one buttoned up!!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


>


Bill, Those Willys are incredible. Excellent work.
steve


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*some gooped Willys, a Jag, paint fadded tire burner...This is a time to build : )*

WOW-Zers guys, 

I was feeling a Fathers-day build up and now this is going to be a great SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!!

Bone Stock Willys are looking gooooood Bill & Randy that fade job cooooool too!

Took a little time today to put a few decals on the Red Lola & will post up pics of how it is going soon! :roll:



Now I have a bunch of bodies stripped down & getting ready to deflash, a tiny bit of sanding and mounted up on some Lola Minty Sticks. LOL

Bob...ready to sink my fangs into these Sunday, Sunday, Sunday...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

*hilltop raceways resin jag daddy's day car*

heya bob.just waiting to do the final clearcoat,after some finicky detailing...will be done tonight with pics!man those wipers are small!!
































had fun with this one!cut down a larger decal for the stripe,and put a teeny license plate decal on it too,but i couldn't get a good pic.hope y'all like it!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to get in the game Newb!

Hit the arts and crafts store for the tiny detail brush...makes wipers, gas caps, head and tail lamps less insane.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks bill!i used to paint 26mm gaming miniatures for a hobbyshop years ago,but my eyes ain't what they used to be,so i wear my gal's second strongest reading glasses to see the details,lol!i need to pick up some new brushes for sure as my collection of fine sables is loooong gone!i like how it turned out though,and hopefully i can step it up a notch on the other one!still got a camaro randy cast up aswell,once i get some good masking tape,i will phssssst away and post some pics!
happy dad's day all!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great newbie!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And them guys at Glasstech kick butt!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Happy Fathers Day guys!!!! I hope to get some psssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhttttt done tomorrow!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks Ujoe!hope your kids give ya some peace tomorrow!i know my son won't when he sees the track i set up!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I just want to paint...*

Newbie69,

Hey Red is the best! The Hilltop Jag looks great & yeah you did a Smash Up job painting the detail around the window and wippers! It is the little stuff that makes these things come to life.

Newbie I do plan on painting up a white and red Canadian themed Lola as well as a USA themed one too. I am thinking a British & Rebel flag theme also.

Here is the first Lola of many to come painted in my favorite color. Will be adding some tiny sponsor decals before, having some fun painting the driver, front end black hole & rear engine/pipes. The RCA & 8 decals were doubled up to make them more white for POPPING purposes....boing, boing Baby!!










Going to get cleaned up & head on up to Tekamah to visit my Dad on Fathers day. He has Glocoma which has made his vision pretty poor after all these years. I got him a REAL BIG card that plays "It's your thing so, do what yah want to do".  Happy Fathers Day Dad!!

Bob...Let me paint, let me paint, let me paint...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm liking this red RCA No.8 Lola!!! Black and white decals on red just looks good!!! The double decal trick makes a difference, always buy 2 sheets!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I'm #1....well according to our kids!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm liking this red RCA No.8 Lola!!! Black and white decals on red just looks good!!! The double decal trick makes a difference, always buy 2 sheets!!! RM


The picture of that Red & White Lola with black accents I posted up on Chat the other night gave me the idea for this Baron Von Lola partialy. The Iron Cross on the hood was my idea. 

Our kids are great and found this #1 DAD cling magnet that came in my Fathers Day card. The card was so heavy & could not figure out what was in it...SUPRISE! 










Here is our 6 year old Sponge Bob hamming it up & our Daughter looking at him like he is a freak...lol



















Well I just had to keep going a little farther on this before heading out to my Dads this morning. A few more tiny decals and a rear wing later on. This baby is gonna fly!



















The rear black line detail was done with a Fine Sharpie marker and some carefull pulling back as not to get any black where it isn't supposed to be. I did one time.  Just licked my handy toothpick and rub, rub, rubbed till it magically disapeared. Also practiced on a junker first.

Some kid, who is now an Adult, melted the original rear pipes down on this body so, I cut them off with an X-Acto knife and transplanted a good pair from a Junk Yard dog Lola via Super Glue.

Did the same fine Sharpie marker trick to the engine stacks also. You just gotta "WALK AWAY" & let the Sharpie marker ink dry for a week or so before clearing it with Future. What's the hurry?

The trick to getting small black holes filled in like the ones in the front is to use a very small brush, load up just the right amount of paint, drop it in and move the brush in a very tight circular motion....then pull out.  Puddling just the right amount of paint is the trick. If you didn't get enough paint on the brush for a one time drop then hurry back, dab a little (DON'T DIP YOUR WHOLE BRUSH IN THE PAINT...JUST THE TIP AND WHIPE ON BOTTLE EDGE IF NEEDED) more paint on & go for broke.

I use flat colored paint for most of my detail painting...not always...as it dries faster & doesn't run as easily. It will all shine after a clear coat is put on. If I am doing a micro-scopick body color match up (from a paint brush slip up) I will use the original gloss paint on my smallest brush. There just a dab...BINGO!

Bob...eye realy gotta go now...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey bob!cool red lola!great shots of the kids too!i am going to have some HO fun with micah today,and hopefully get some pHOtos,LOLhe's gonna love my layout,as he never gets to play with the little ones.dad 'll give the srts and leave the tjets to himself,lol!happy fathers day,and thanks again for this cool thread.i sure had fun doing up ahilltop jag,and it got me out there pppphhhhssssstttting!


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

*Farthers Day U.K styley*

Early start for me, Gone in 60 seconds was on t.v till early hours of Sunday morn, get a lil' tear in my eye when the 67 Shelby bites it in the crusher! Set my alarm for 7:06 for a cheeky little 4 mile run, sun was out, perfect, pancakes for breakfast couple of cards and pressies off the kidz, had a little bit of slot car build time in the morning, i got on with a couple of projects ready for casting, my son Dexter (3) was working on his Porsche 962 "Special Custom", unfortunatley the car i really wanted to get done today was a no show so, i got a bit more of it done, will hopefully get it on later in the week, any Chevy fans in the house i think are gonna like it! All went out for a swim in our local pool in the afternoon, then a steak sandwich in my favourite u.s.a diner, also local american car show had just finished so car park was full of muscle inc a General Lee replica, shame i did'nt have my camera with me, then back home to the Brasil v Ivory Coast match, brilliant! what a great day!




























Resinmonger, thanks for the sunday (x3!) link, great piece of nostalgia, reminds me of the episode of the Simpsons when Smithers gets a job as comentator at the local dragstrip!

great idea for a thread, so thanks to Bob .......sorry i did'nt have a 65 in blue but will a 59 Impala do.........Zilla!

Hope all dads had a great day, looks like Bob did!

Take it easy all
Tony


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad to here all you Dads had a great Fathers Day! :thumbsup:

Omaha has the College World Series baseball going on right now & we have been getting hit with lots and lots of rain. Wasn't able to get any bodies painted Sunday.

I Drove up to see my Dad, with the Radio Cranked all the way up, and had a nice visit with him for a couple of hours and then drove home.

More Rain...

We all went out for some Good Mexican food (not Taco Bell) for Dinner & didn't have to run around like usual. Just Relaxed and hung out.

Still raining...

Then I took my metal Dremel Saw blade and cut up a couple of problemed Lolas and gooped them together...more later.

Bob...welcome to the day after...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My day started out promising, but by the 2nd body getting painted it all went down hill. Body #3 was a resin I got way back in my early days on HT, and after the first coat of paint flopped, and a chip came off the body when cleaning it off, I called it quits. The first one I shot has been masked for the 2nd coat, but it's gonna need another coat of mask and need overnight drying time before I can shoot the next color. Body #2 is waiting patiently....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

706hemi said:


>


This 59 is off to a good start, like the stance...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hemi those rock indeed!with those cool alluminum whells ya sould leave 'em as is!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hope it's not too late for father's day.me and my boy and some outdoor slotfun...just thought you dads out there would like the pics...
























hmmmmmm which one?








this one!police car daddy,police car!
































we had a great time.until it was time to go....but ya'll know what i am talking about...thanks again bob for inspiring a great thread and a great father's day!neil,thanking bob....#1 dad....zilla.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like you two had a great time Neil!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hang onto those memories and add as many more good ones as you can. They grow up soooo fast it ain't funny!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ya got that right joe!i just have him on the weekends so i try to make it count!~


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great outdoor slot car pics newbie69!!!!! Fun, fun, fun...*



slotnewbie69 said:


> hope it's not too late for father's day.me and my boy and some outdoor slotfun...just thought you dads out there would like the pics...
> 
> we had a great time.until it was time to go....but ya'll know what i am talking about...thanks again bob for inspiring a great thread and a great father's day!neil,thanking bob....#1 dad....zilla.


Slotnewbie69,

Hey it is never to late & LOVE the pics. Never thought about setting up a slotcar layout outside. What a cool way to have some Father Son fun! :thumbsup: LOL...police car daddy...they were fun when we were kids too. Wait we still all are.:tongue:

Well here is the Lola project that got started on Fathers Day. I had fun messing around with the Baron Von Lola & did a little zip, cut and gooping. Still has a ways to go. This is held together with Testors Liquid Cement and goop. Then some Green Squadron putty to smooth things out. I started with 400 grit and will finish it off with 600 grit before painting time.

Bill if you are reading this: I know what you are thinking but, no it still isn't long enough to fit that 5 gear AFX chassis. I tried it out after the fact...Dang  Well I am going to go ahead with this as is and do the rear wheels like an AFX semi truck and let them have some hang time. 

This ran around the track fine like this and should work fine after the rear wheels get added in. Well the goop needs to set up a bit more so, JUST WALKING AWAY for now. Heck I still have a bunch of Lolas that need painting up.




























The first time I ever used the Bill Hall goop was 7-11-2007. Made some up for the Willys build off we had and did a Bruce Gavins Willys 4 x 4 pickup. 

Time for some Chilly -n- Chees dogs, Then need to pullstart Slickster IV to trim down some green stuff around our house & then a 7:45 Softball game. So much for my plan of getting a bunch of these Lolas painted up. Well I am still going to keep at it. 

Bob...Glad to be a Dad...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool zilla!you should do a lola halftrack!just let the front wheels spin and put one of those tyco tracked cars under the rear!hee hee.yaeah we are still kids...


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


When I am braindead from lack of sleep I do these "symbolic" posts.YOu really make some great stuff !


----------

